# Help me decide.



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

My dog turned 6 months old 10 days ago,help me decide what method should I use to try to correct his left ear if I still have the opportunity,I need to hear from you owners if should I use that pink foam inside the roller and wrap it or glue it inside.
Or number 2 option,use the moleskin Plus,Torbot cement and breath right nose strips?
I'm having a dilemma with this.
Hope to hear from you.
 












This was today,usually looks even lower,rarely both stay up perfectly while playing.
Thanks in advance.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When Russell turned 6 months old, one of his ears was up down up down, and driving me crazy. So I took eyelash glue and Breathe Right strips and propped the crazy ear up. He had it in his ear about 7-10 days, and when it started falling out, I removed it. The ear has stayed up ever since. You can see the Breathe Right strips in his ear in the photo:


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> When Russell turned 6 months old, one of his ears was up down up down, and driving me crazy. So I took eyelash glue and Breathe Right strips and propped the crazy ear up. He had it in his ear about 7-10 days, and when it started falling out, I removed it. The ear has stayed up ever since. You can see the Breathe Right strips in his ear in the photo:


Thanks for your reply,I haven't decide yet,but it sounds like a great option and not invasive at all,whatever I do I have to do it ASAP,thanks !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Buy a piece of water pipe insulation at Lowes that is used to keep your pipes from freezing. Use the foam like/spongy type, not the rubber type. It is tube shaped which makes it right for putting in the dog's ear. Cut it to size and get some glue for skin at a medical supply place. You may also need to get some glue/ adhesive remover at the same place. I think the pipe insulation would be more rigid than the pink foam.


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Buy a piece of water pipe insulation at Lowes that is used to keep your pipes from freezing. Use the foam like/spongy type, not the rubber type. It is tube shaped which makes it right for putting in the dog's ear. Cut it to size and get some glue for skin at a medical supply place. You may also need to get some glue/ adhesive remover at the same place. I think the pipe insulation would be more rigid than the pink foam.


It actually make more sense to me now since a I waited this long,thanks !
I have the Torbot already.
I'll try to give an update in 2 or 3 weeks.
Thanks Forum!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Breath right*



Lesber2004 said:


> Thanks for your reply,I haven't decide yet,but it sounds like a great option and not invasive at all,whatever I do I have to do it ASAP,thanks !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have to thank you,I can say today 6 days before he turns 7 months that he has both ears up,it was your advice the one used,I did try the torbot and the moleskin plus but it was just heavy and that left ear was totally down like a lab dog,after 2 days I removed it when I realized there was a small blister right under the base of his ear,gave him a break for a day and used the those miracle breath right Strips EXTRA,I'd say the result was extraordinary,after 3 or 4 days the red crease started to turn into a healthy tan color(like the rest of the ear)
it's been about 15 days now,he has nothing for the last 2 days and his left ear look like it never was down.

*I have to say that after thinking the cause and reading extensively about German Sheperd ears my problem was caused by his size,he is just a huge dog and enormous ears
*2-the second reason was the crate,even that the crate was extra large,he will always sleep over that left ear many times crushing it against the side of the crate,(he is never been in that crate again)
*3-definitly if you are having this issue do something between 6 and 7 months
*4-I still going to continue using those strips for a couple of more weeks or more.


----------

